# Netflix reportedly launching in India next year



## Cyberghost (Jun 25, 2015)

*picturetwelve.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/netflix11.png​Netflix is reportedly bringing its streaming TV service to India by 2016, according to The Times of India.

Sources familiar with the matter told the newspaper that the service will arrive with popular Indian shows like Buniyaad, Nukkad and Malgudi Days, and will be available on iOS and Android.

A Netflix spokesperson told the paper, “We have said we plan to be nearly global by the end of 2016. We have nothing else to share at this point.”

The company has 62 million subscribers worldwide and has a huge opportunity to capitalize on in India. With 4G services from major carriers like Airtel and Reliance Jio rolling out across the country, the playing field for on-demand video services is growing quickly.

Netflix also launched its service in Australia and New Zealand in March.

We’ve contacted Netflix to find out more and will update this post when we hear back.

Source: TheNextWeb


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 25, 2015)

broadband is still trash here..FUP 30gb


----------



## Desmond (Jun 25, 2015)

Only viable once FUP gets abolished.

We cannot expect to stream HD content anytime soon, but atleast 360p is still better.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 25, 2015)

Great. But , why it may/may not be successful here.

*The users who may want to use this service ~ Booom FUP. They will surely not continue after using for their subscribed time.
*Many would be like, why should we spend and stream when we can just pirate it.

Netflix should study the Indian market carefully before entering here.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 25, 2015)

I happily subscribe to netflix when it stream 1080p with no buffering on 512kbps


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 25, 2015)

on 2nd thoughts it should be viable if netflix pays airtel and their traffic is free.
just like that flipkart airtel zero plan


----------



## Vyom (Jun 26, 2015)

Youtube bashes about pathetic stateof internet in their ads.
Waiting for Netflix's bash too.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 26, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Youtube bashes about pathetic stateof internet in their ads.
> Waiting for Netflix's bash too.



Don't mind but the thing is, we want to it free forever, and also don't like ads. I don't think this way any business will survive.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 26, 2015)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> on 2nd thoughts it should be viable if netflix pays airtel and their traffic is free.
> just like that flipkart airtel zero plan


You can't be serious. That is gross violation of net neutrality.

Also, Flipkart's traffic is negligible compared to Netflix. Therefore this won't be viable either considering the poor state of the internet here.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 26, 2015)

theserpent said:


> Great. But , why it may/may not be successful here.
> 
> *The users who may want to use this service ~ Booom FUP. They will surely not continue after using for their subscribed time.
> *Many would be like, why should we spend and stream when we can just pirate it.
> ...


That is the mentality of most Indians. But, if they can make Netflix more convenient than piracy and market it better, people could prefer paying then than pirating.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 26, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> You can't be serious. That is gross violation of net neutrality.
> 
> Also, Flipkart's traffic is negligible compared to Netflix. Therefore this won't be viable either considering the poor state of the internet here.



netflix already paid 2 major isps in US.
you think indian isp will let go ? its ruthless business... extract maximum money or gtfo.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 26, 2015)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Don't mind but the thing is, we want to it free forever, and also don't like ads. I don't think this way any business will survive.



Who said anything about 'not liking the ads'. What I meant was that right now Netflix probably don't know the Indian ground all too well. Youtube does.
Just today I was trying to watch a few clips on YT on my Android app. Just saw the loading screen for most of the time. And this is the state of Airtel's 3G, who recently increased their prices to Rs 300 per month for 1 GB 3G.

So unless India could resolve its situation of Internet to cater to the needs of Multimedia usage, services like Netflix can't survive here.


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 26, 2015)

^ 300 bucks for 1GB? **** 0_0


----------



## Vyom (Jun 26, 2015)

ankush28 said:


> ^ 300 bucks for 1GB? **** 0_0


Yup. And there was no other even lower data plan for 28 days. Probably when Airtel realised from the hue and cry of people, they implemented another 28 day plan, Rs. 249 and 650 mb :/


----------



## Minion (Jun 26, 2015)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Don't mind but the thing is, we want to it free forever, and also don't like ads. I don't think this way any business will survive.



You take him wrongly he is talking about new youtube ad shown on tv.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 26, 2015)

nah we won't go for it


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jun 27, 2015)

i guess BSNL has cheapest rated for Mobile internet, right?

also,india is not a great country for internet, its too much greedy people all around us, from government to corporates, they only know how to make money,


----------



## dissel (Jun 27, 2015)

Skyh3ck said:


> i guess BSNL has cheapest rated for Mobile internet, right?
> 
> also,india is not a great country for internet, its too much greedy people all around us, from government to corporates, they only know how to make money,



Yes, 251/- for 2.2GB valid for 28 Days....but don't expect any constant 3G grade speed. Need to restart your router/ Data Card after 24 hours...and during any special event like Diwali / New Year and other festive season or election season (in your Area) - Avoid Data Pack recharge or finish your Data Pack before those.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 27, 2015)

the logic circuits for a good deal will break in this case
this is the most demanding service there is. Netflix pricing tiers involves HD content.
we want them to pay for the bandwidth, and they want us to pay for the bandwidth


----------



## swatkats (Jun 27, 2015)

Forget FUP, Companies like HOOQ are giving options to download content and watch it later, since most of them do not have High Speed Internet & Still Majority of the chaps ask for DRM Free content, so that they can download it on to their PC. 
HOOQ offers unlimited streaming with Good collections for 199/month, For Some its still Costly. Greedy Ass****


----------



## $hadow (Jun 28, 2015)

^^Their implementation would be interesting. 
Regarding netflix the only problem would be that one can't enjoy the full high def content, still stuck on 2mbps and fup 512


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 28, 2015)

*www.hooq.tv/in/?subsection=home has already launched in India for 199/month.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 28, 2015)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> *www.hooq.tv/in/?subsection=home has already launched in India for 199/month.



Is HOOQ has TV Shows like Agents of Shield,Person of Interest or Breaking Bad and also they release these TV Shows same time compared to USA?


----------



## Anorion (Jun 28, 2015)

it will not have everything you would want to watch
none of them do
think of it as an additional channel in your cable/dth service 
Netflix produces it's own series


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 28, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Is HOOQ has TV Shows like Agents of Shield,Person of Interest or Breaking Bad and also they release these TV Shows same time compared to USA?



No idea bro. I'm not a subscriber.



Anorion said:


> it will not have everything you would want to watch
> none of them do
> think of it as an additional channel in your cable/dth service
> Netflix produces it's own series



That's right.


----------



## Ayuclack (Jun 29, 2015)

All who complain about FUP why dont you use Reliance Thunder 4 MBPS no FUP...


----------



## Desmond (Jun 29, 2015)

Ayuclack said:


> All who complain about FUP why dont you use Reliance Thunder 4 MBPS no FUP...


Is not available everywhere. Especially not in my locality.

How is their service BTW?


----------



## masterkd (Jun 29, 2015)

Service umbrella of Reliance is not that reliable either. I know a person who subscribed to 1 mbps connection and was getting hardly 100 kbps. And after 2 months of fight he ultimately dropped Reliance and went for local cable internet (i.e. Alliance), He is not getting awesome service form them either however it is much better that Reliance for him.
Actually internet service/plans are really poor in India to launch any service that is heavily dependent on high bandwidth. Unless this situation gets better we are not going to be able to enjoy netflix even when they launch it.

- - - Updated - - -

Any Hooq subscriber here?
Need few information.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 29, 2015)

My neighbor is using 4 mbps thunder and he is actually getting a pretty decent speed.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 30, 2015)

masterkd said:


> Service umbrella of Reliance is not that reliable either. I know a person who subscribed to 1 mbps connection and was getting hardly 100 kbps. And after 2 months of fight he ultimately dropped Reliance and went for local cable internet (i.e. Alliance), He is not getting awesome service form them either however it is much better that Reliance for him.
> Actually internet service/plans are really poor in India to launch any service that is heavily dependent on high bandwidth. Unless this situation gets better we are not going to be able to enjoy netflix even when they launch it.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



You do realize that 1 Mbps ~= 100 KBps right?


----------



## masterkd (Jul 1, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> You do realize that 1 Mbps ~= 100 KBps right?



Duh!! That is why I wrote kbps not KBps.


----------

